# Name this color!



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Ash red Dom Opal?
Young cock (black flecks in tail)
Does link work?

https://www.facebook.com/CondorKate/posts/954159531337895:0


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

gingerpoo said:


> Ash red Dom Opal?
> Young cock (black flecks in tail)
> Does link work?
> 
> IMG]https://www.facebook.com/CondorKate/posts/954159531337895:0[/IMG]


Link doesn`t work


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

How about now?


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

gingerpoo said:


> How about now?


Still no joy


----------

